# hey :)



## daydreamer (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello, everyone :2kitties

we just took in a feral kitten the other day (as the mother left it alone and someone in the area has been putting out poison to kill all the stray cats!!) 
we names him/her neko such a cutie but super scared being in a house and around humans for the 1st time ever. 
came to these forums in a attempt to learn more about taming feral kittens.

we have a little problem with the mother now coming around (after 2 full days of it being gone) to my bathroom window where the little guy is being kept at the moment meowing into the window and driving the little guy crazy its slowing down my progress with neko a lot. 

neko looks to be about 6-7 weeks old (has all his teeth and is eating pretty good with soft food just started trying some dry food today) and still pretty young to be taken away from the mama but with all the other stray and feral cats around here in some problems due to the guy down the street I dont want to see anything happen to this baby and cant take in the mama as shes just to aggressive and feral. 

so any advice you all can send me would be greatly appreciated!! :blackcat


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Daydreamer! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## daydreamer (Aug 1, 2013)

woops i think i meant to post this in "Introduce Yourself"
must have had to many tabs open sorry


----------

